
Scientific Community Blasts Microsoft for Closing of Silicon Valley Lab - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/innovation/scientific-community-blasts-microsoft-for-closing-of-silicon-valley-lab#.VEfjf3Bw0xk.hackernews
======
ChuckMcM
While I don't think there is a good time to be released, it does seem that the
timing here is particularly hard on folks who want to do only research. That
said, these people are about 1600 yards away from Google who seems to suck the
valley dry of folks with Phds, so how many of them really haven't found work
there?

~~~
drivingmenuts
Wouldn't their prior work be unusable at a new company, though? At least for
the first several months, it would be a mouth to feed with no usable output
for Google.

------
CmonDev
What is their track record?

